# Low Sperm Count (6-7million)



## MrsCompass

DH and I just recently found out that he has LSC of 6-7million. He is 35 and I am 31. He will be doing more tests to find out what is causing it. 

I just want to know if anyone else is on the same boat as us. I lost a little bit of hope and I'm heartbroken by this news. 

I asked the Doctor is IUI is an option for us. She said with that count, it's too low, after washing the sperm, he would lose atleast 5 million and will only be left next to nothing. 

Give me some hope, please ... xoxo


----------



## hollyw79

There ARE things you can do to help .. My DH had a slightly low count of 19 million and low morphology which was a double whammy. Make sure he tries to cut out all drinking and smoking - VERY important! Also- make sure he takes a multivitamin every day- and my DH also takes zinc, folic acid, and omega 3. We went for an IUI and by the time we had it done - his numbers POST wash were 37 million which was a HUGE improvement. Generally speaking- you lose about half of the sperm after a wash. Honestly- if I were you- I would STILL want the IUI because that is still 3 million sperm roughly that are put right up where they need to be and don't have to travel and are not held back by bad sperm... it WILL increase your chances. Are your chances of success smaller? yes- but they ARE 100% better than NOT doing an IUI. 

We were successful on our 1st try of IUI- sadly I miscarried about 2 weeks ago- total devastation- but my DH is still consistently taking ALL of those things and hopefully when we are ready to try in a few weeks- we can maybe conceive on our own since his numbers improved dramatically. If not- after 3 months- we go straight back to IUI.

All hope is not lost!! Trust me! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you very much, Holly. Your reply is very helpful. 
I'm also sorry for your loss. I'm praying for your BFP soon and I will keep you up to date. I will be stalking you here and hope to read some good news from you.


----------



## embryo

I remember Holly had put up a link regarding management of male factor sometime back.It was very informative.:thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

ahhh yes embryo :)

Here is that link:

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

It *can* happen for you! There are a lot worse conditions to have honestly- this isn't one that will have you out of the game! :dust:


----------



## bbwanted

Hi there
I understand your exactly how you feel - my DH sa came backwith some issues with count and motility and we were told clomid wasn't even an option. We have been referredd to a fertility clinic and have our first appointment on friday - but all i keep thinking is it ONLY takes one not millions


----------



## KristyHart

My hubby only has 10 mil. And on top of that he has 99% abnormal morphology so we are right up against it. We are having ICSI as its really our only chance. But the gyno seems to think we will be successful with ICSI

I dont care how it comes as long as I get to carry and give birth to my hubbys baby xx


----------



## sj22

To me that count isn't so bad :) My husband had a lie count and only 1.3 million after washing for our first IUI, I got pregnant but sadly had an early miscarriage. Second attempt husband abstained for 4 days to increase amount and had 3 million after washing. We now have a 8 week old boy. Remember it only takes one and the sperm they use after washing is like the SAS of sperm!


----------



## cottonlily

I can't really give you much hope, only my experiences. My DH has low count (anywhere from almost 6 mil once down to 400,000), abnormal morphology and motility. So what few he has aren't moving properly and half those aren't shaped correctly to penetrate an egg. We did 4 IUIs with femara and min stim injections and had no luck. Our RE always recommended ICSI, but especially after the second unsuccessful IUI. So if you're paying out of pocket, with low sperm count, seriously consider moving on more quickly to IVF. We spent a lot of money that could have been put toward IVF, had that been something we wanted to do. And it actually does take more than one sperm. It can take thousands to wear away the outer sheath of the egg to let the one do its job. When you already have a low count, and washing it can decrease it by half (something the RE never told us) there can be very few left to work with an IUI. Not trying to bum you out; I would definitely try the IUI. We would do the same thing if we had to all over again. I'm just saying if IVF is something you're considering I personally would lean that direction were I in your situation. Another suggestion is multiple SAs. He had 6-7 million now but 3 months from now he could have 20 million. Anything from alcohol to illness to stress can hamper sperm production, which restarts every 75-90 days. Make sure he takes good care of himself in the next few months and the count may rise.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you all! This is keeping me very positive. 

SJ22: What was the count before washing. I'm just wondering how much we lose after washing.


----------



## MrsCompass

cottonlily said:


> I can't really give you much hope, only my experiences. My DH has low count (anywhere from almost 6 mil once down to 400,000), abnormal morphology and motility. So what few he has aren't moving properly and half those aren't shaped correctly to penetrate an egg. We did 4 IUIs with femara and min stim injections and had no luck. Our RE always recommended ICSI, but especially after the second unsuccessful IUI. So if you're paying out of pocket, with low sperm count, seriously consider moving on more quickly to IVF. We spent a lot of money that could have been put toward IVF, had that been something we wanted to do. And it actually does take more than one sperm. It can take thousands to wear away the outer sheath of the egg to let the one do its job. When you already have a low count, and washing it can decrease it by half (something the RE never told us) there can be very few left to work with an IUI. Not trying to bum you out; I would definitely try the IUI. We would do the same thing if we had to all over again. I'm just saying if IVF is something you're considering I personally would lean that direction were I in your situation. Another suggestion is multiple SAs. He had 6-7 million now but 3 months from now he could have 20 million. Anything from alcohol to illness to stress can hamper sperm production, which restarts every 75-90 days. Make sure he takes good care of himself in the next few months and the count may rise.



Thank you, Cottonlily! I will take any advice at this point. My Husband is saying the same thing. Why not go directly to IVF. But personally, I would like to atleast try IUI once. 

Hubby has Urologists appointments and doing more tests. MIL recently told us that my Hubby had an undescended testes when he was a kid. UGH!!! I wish we knew earlier. Like 5 years ago!!!!!

Anyway .. thank you for your advise.


----------



## Bert

My husband had exactly the same thing as yours. He had an operation to correct it when he was a little boy but his urologist believes that only one side is working sufficiently and unfornately even that is not brilliant. His last count was 4mil with bad mobility. It was a complete shock to us as well as I had fallen pregnant 5 years ago but unfortunately miscarried at 12 weeks. We assumed there wasnt a problem but only recently tests have picked this up. Our doctor has referred us to a FS immediately and suggested ICSI as our first option. She said this would give us a better chance of a positive result but also said in the meantime keep trying as it only takes one little swimmer to make a baby.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## wifeyw

Hi does any of you girls know anyone whos count came back zero? my DH came back we are awaiting his second SA on 22nd of this month i'm so unbelievable confused and anxious my DH is trying to be positive but It's very hard to stay positive when 4 people close to me has fallen PG seems like eveyone is having babies :-(


----------



## sj22

Sorry for late reply. Before wash count was just under 20 million. It's scary to think how much is lost. X


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave:

There are always options - they say 1000mg of vit c, good general vitamins for mens health such as well mans or if you are in the UK, Zita West does some to help sperm conditioning etc.

How many SA's have you had - it takes 70-90 days for sperm to mature so any changes you make will take a few months to reflect and a re-test after this time is a good move.

Don't be downheartened... it's rubbish i know (we had 1 million) but if you try all the options you are doing something to see if things improve. Unfortunately for us, homeopathic remedies didn't help but then our issue was due to a childhood operation and although we needed IVF - we did get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

wifeyw said:


> Hi does any of you girls know anyone whos count came back zero? my DH came back we are awaiting his second SA on 22nd of this month i'm so unbelievable confused and anxious my DH is trying to be positive but It's very hard to stay positive when 4 people close to me has fallen PG seems like eveyone is having babies :-(

There are 2 girls who's DH's have azoospermia... Flakey has a diary in the LTTTC (and is pregnant after donor IVF) and Deb11 has a diary and is awaiting going to The Lister and i think they are using a donor too? They had both had several SAs with no improvement though - stress can really effect the results so your DH could show sperm on his next SA :hugs:


----------

